# Lagun FTV-2



## Jonathans (Feb 10, 2017)

A 6" vise is overkill for a RF45 style mill. A 4" is more appropiate for that size mill & IMO 5" max. I have a 5" GMT vise on my PM45 & it's slightly too big. Not enough Y axis travel to make use of the 5" full capacity. Better to save your money rather than getting something too big & most importantly the weight. I take my vise of the table quite often, a 6" is still light enough for me to be carried by hand but I'm glad I have a 5". I also have a 4" vise as well. I prefer the 5" though.

But those GMT 6" Premium vises are pretty nice. I'd love to have one but don't need one on my current mill. But if you plan on upgrading to a full size knee mill in the future than the 6" will be perfect.


Here's what the 5" looks like on my mill.




I couldn't even complete this cut without my bellows & DRO scale getting in the way. Not enough Y travel & the 5" vise is not even maxed out.




Here's what a 6" vise looks like on another PM45 (gt40's)
View attachment 253544


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 10, 2017)

I fixed the title for you.

Do you have a picture of the mill you can share with us?


----------



## LucknowKen (Feb 10, 2017)

Jonathans said:


> Price is 8,000 plus shipping.  What do you guys think of this price?





Is it this one? 

https://www.lagun.com/products/ftv-2f-vertical-milling-machine/


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 11, 2017)

$8000 is really a good price for this mill provided it is in good shape.  New ones sell for up north of $15K and that does not include tooling.


----------



## Quattroclick (Feb 11, 2017)

Sounds really good if the ways are properly scraped, new lead screws etc.  Basically a new machine (from a wear standpoint) in that case.  If not, then it depends on the condition of the mill they started with.  Could be anything from good deal to dud.  If they are reputable and stand behind the machine, more than likely on the good deal side.


----------



## Jonathans (Feb 11, 2017)

LucknowKen said:


> View attachment 226001
> 
> Is it this one?
> 
> https://www.lagun.com/products/ftv-2f-vertical-milling-machine/



I wasn't able to get photos on the post.
The one LucknowKen showed is the same other than the one I am considering is only 3hp and the variable speed is not electronic.


----------

